# Two story coop



## Chicksinpa (Apr 10, 2016)

We just introduced our chickens to their new, refurbished coop, which has roosts on the lower level and 6 nest boxes and living space in the upper level. How do we train the birds to go to the upper level? They are too young to lay, but we want them to lay in the boxes, instead of on wire under the roosts.
Any ideas? I tried putting their food upstairs, but they didn't search for it.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They take a little to get use to new things.Roosts should be at a higher level than the nesting boxes of they might roost in the boxes.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a really cute rooster tho! I think they will figure it out that upstairs is higher than downstairs and will roost as high as they can.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Have you tried putting them up there to show them the upper level?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Love the idea - though I don't know if the chickens will. I can't really help on that one but I hope they figure it out. It's lovely.


----------

